# KTP1200 - Basic Panel 2te-Gen



## Captain Future (31 Mai 2019)

OVP / Produktionsdatum Ende 2018
Listenpreis: 1.561,00 Euro / Netto
​

*6AV2123-2MB03-0AX0 (KTP1200) 862,00 Euro / Netto*

Gewährleistung: 12 Monate

Bezahlung per Vorkasse
Bezahlung per PayPal (zzgl. Gebühren  21,79 Euro)
Versandkosten: 7,90 Euro (versichertes Paket)
Rechnung mit ausgewiesener Mehrwertsteuer
Verkauf nur an Gewerbetreibende

Bei Interesse bitte PN mit Kontaktdaten.
Bei der Suche von anderen Siemens HMI Geräten auch bitte PN mit Kontaktdaten.​
Danke


----------



## Captain Future (9 Juni 2019)

Verkauft..... Vorbestellungen werden aber gerne ​entgegengenommen.​


----------



## Captain Future (7 Oktober 2019)

KTP400 , KTP700 und KTP1200 gibt es bei uns immer.... Günstig .. gilt auch für TP700 bis TP1200


----------

